# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  [Documentaire] Ces athltes qui brisent la loi du silence

## Escapetiger

Salut  toutes et tous,

Le Parisien du lundi 20 juin 2022, page 25  la rubrique _Sports_ (article non rfrenc sur le site) :

*Ces athltes qui brisent la loi du silence*

Emma Oudiou, ancienne membre de l'quipe de France d'athltisme, a recueilli des tmoignages poignants de femmes dnonant des violences sexuelles. Son documentaire est disponible ce lundi sur YouTube (.../...) 



_SUITE - le documentaire sur les violences sexuelles dans le milieu de l'athltisme_


Emma Oudiou  Wikipdia

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Je n'ai pas regard le docu, pas le temps, par contre, la page Wikipdia m'a fait ragir, *en gras* :



> Un technicien de lathltisme accus dagressions sexuelles entrane toujours, *la fdration sabrite* derrire la justice , Le Monde,‎ 20 fvrier 2020 Violences sexuelles : la plainte visant un entraneur dathltisme *classe sans suite* , Le Monde.fr,‎ 11 dcembre 2020


Elle est belle, la justice (sans majuscule, bon sang, elle ne la mrite pas !)...

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut _Jipt_

Yep!

Un entretien avec Emma Oudiou de janvier 2022 :


Ancienne athlte de l'quipe de France et licencie plus de dix ans  l'Athl Sud 77 et au PFA, Emma Oudiou a dcid de librer la parole sur les violences sexuelles dans l'athl (.../...) 


Source : Seine-et-Marne. Emma Oudiou veut librer la parole sur les violences sexuelles | La Rpublique de Seine et Marne - actu.fr

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Jipt et bonjour  tous.



> Elle est belle, la justice (sans majuscule, bon sang, elle ne la mrite pas !)...


Je ne sais videmment pas ce qu'il en est de l'affaire en question (on ne sait d'ailleurs pas de quelle affaire il s'agit !), mais d'une faon gnrale, quand une affaire est classe sans suite, qu'il s'agisse de crime, de dlit, de moeurs ou autre, c'est qu'aucun lment  disposition de la justice n'a permis d'aller plus loin. 
On ne peut heureusement pas condamner sans preuves. Sinon ce serait la porte ouverte  toutes les calomnies, aux accusations infondes.

 propos de majuscule : on crira "ministre de la Justice" avec une majuscule. En effet, la charge d'un ministre s'crit avec une majuscule (ministre de l'Environnement, de l'Agriculture...). Dans les autres contextes, comme il s'agit d'un nom commun, la minuscule s'impose  :;):  !

----------

